# Beseler Dual Dichroic S



## JulieP (Mar 11, 2018)

Good morning guys, 

I just bought a Beseler Dual Dichroic S for my 23C and Im wondering is anyone has the Beseler Dual Dichroic S PDF manual? I can’t find it..

Cheers!
Julie


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 11, 2018)

Non S manual
http://www.jollinger.com/photo/cam-coll/manuals/enlargers/beseler/Beseler_DualDichro23_head.pdf

S manual for sale
Beseler Dual Dichro S Colorhead Instruction Manual


----------



## JulieP (Mar 11, 2018)

webestang64 said:


> Non S manual
> http://www.jollinger.com/photo/cam-coll/manuals/enlargers/beseler/Beseler_DualDichro23_head.pdf
> 
> S manual for sale
> Beseler Dual Dichro S Colorhead Instruction Manual



Thank you!


----------

